# Breeder referral



## Love4gsds (Apr 24, 2017)

I live in WV, and would welcome breeder referrals. I am looking for a companion GSD with low prey drive, calm outgoing temperament without aggressive tendencies or very intense drives. I'm open to shipping. 
Thank you


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Karizma just moved to the SE US, I believe.

Excellent temperaments and beautiful dogs. I know quite a few people locally to me who have gotten dogs from Karizma (looooong road trips). I would suggest you check them out.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Karizma kennel has great dogs. I know the breeder owns Max's father's sister. Max has a tons of Karizma dogs in his lines. Karizma's chiffon Von loar and woodsides megabucks as grandparents. He is intense and not social with strangers though his sister a lot more milder and very social. I like to know where his intensify came from. He is the dog when as a pup would shoot through our big agility tunnel as it blew around the yard and would jump, climb , swim through anything without a second glAnce with much crazy joy. Shove his nose in something he wanted even a prickly thorn bush over and over again. Love and addicted that about him. Karizma has some gorgeous dogs. 

https://m.facebook.com/Karizma-German-Shepherds-426674790760377/

We never owned a wgsl so figure that would be our next pup from Beth from hollow hills in Pennsylvania. I know she ships. Luna- wgsl- has prey drive nothing crazy over the top her being content should not fool you she needs exercise just doesn't complain. She is tough but mild mannered sweet and incredibly gentle a super love bug- very social loves people of all ages. she is 8 months old. My 14 year old daughter is beginning to work in nose works with her. Beth can match you what you are looking for. 
https://m.facebook.com/HollowHillsGSD/


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Also recommend reaching out to Karizma, she may have the type of dog you're seeking, and she is in your direction.

One of my dogs has a Karizma sire and I've met quite a few related dogs over the years, particularly dogs by Roger (Rogue) and others out of Libby (Karizma's Liberia von Loar). Last I heard, Libby is healthy and well at 13-14 years old. My Roger daughter is 8 now, she's a wonderful companion.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Are you looking for Show lines , Working lines ? Aggressive tendencies is subjective. A GSD should show appropriate aggression as an example.


----------



## goldtwh (Aug 3, 2018)

Breeder Referral : *euro-americank9.com*



Could someone please tell me about any experience(s) you may have with these folks. We have considered importing from Europe and
found these folks, where you can get an imported dog from a USA seller. If you would like to contact me privately, please email [email protected] .... Thanks very much. 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...dex.php/faq/&usg=AOvVaw37IIQNWpVf87U8bFQcY6tW


----------



## goldtwh (Aug 3, 2018)

WateryTart said:


> Karizma just moved to the SE US, I believe.
> 
> Excellent temperaments and beautiful dogs. I know quite a few people locally to me who have gotten dogs from Karizma (looooong road trips). I would suggest you check them out.



Where in southeast US .... how far from San Diego, CA?
Thank you,
Jill


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

I know this is an old post but for anyone looking...I remember years ago going to Karizma in search of a puppy when we lived in NY. It was honestly not a good experience.

[Removed - PM poster for info, breeder bashing isn’t allowed on the forum]


----------

